# Santos cube - A Lingyun modification



## PowerCuber (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys I added a video. Sorry I had to record it with my blender. And sorry for my fail solve, I slow.

My friend has designed a new modification for the Dayan Lingyun. Many cubers, such as myself, have many problems with popping on the Lingyun. Finding the perfect tension to reduce pops without sacrificing speed is near impossible. The Santos cube fixes all of the problems.

The exact modifications are secret but they include core modifications, piece modifications and Lubix. I have tried out 3 different ultimate lubix guhongs(Unfortunately, no elites) but here is my comparison.
Speed: Santos cube slightly wins
Pops: Both are flawless
Corner cutting: Lubix Guhong slightly wins
Controlability: Santos cube wins

I have only tried out the first couple of Santos cubes, I will write a bigger review when I get mine. The Santos cube is sold tensioned, lubed and ready for use. They will soon be for sale on ebay, I am making this post to see if any of you are interested. Thanks for reading!


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 12, 2011)

onoice.
For a minute, I thought it was called the Santas cube. Which does sound rich!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 12, 2011)

This title is quite misleading, and I feel like this thread is pointless since the cube isn't on ebay yet. I have a feeling once it gets put on ebay that a new thread will be made. Whatever. Can we at least see pictures of the changes and a video for the performance?


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 12, 2011)

My ling yuns perfect tho


----------



## PowerCuber (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry it hasn't been released yet, my friend wanted to make sure some people were interested before he sold them. I will upload a video as soon as possible.
Your lingyun might be perfect, but the Santos cube is perfect-er.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 12, 2011)

How much would it cost?


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 12, 2011)

And could you make a video showing the comparison that is NOT filmed with a calculator!! LOL I hate those dumb calculators!!!


----------



## PowerCuber (Apr 13, 2011)

The price would be $17 without the core modification and $20 with the core modification (Or somewhere around that)
Ahhh... sorry, my calculator is my only video recording device.  Just kidding.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 13, 2011)

The way I see it Elite is to Guhong as Santos is to Lingyun, I would crap my pants if it gets such a hype reaching insane biding as the elite.

Edit:


PowerCuber said:


> The price would be $17 without the core modification and $20 with the core modification *(Or somewhere around that)*


Glad you posted this, I wish yuur frend to make as much as he can.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 13, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> The way I see it Elite is to Guhong as Santos is to Lingyun, I would crap my pants if it gets such a hype reaching insane biding as the elite.
> 
> Edit:
> Glad you posted this, I wish yuur frend to make as much as he can.


 
I made my own elite yesterday. Just saw pictures of internals and saw what was different. It's now my main


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, not another wannabe endorsement on putting rat-bites in a pre-existing product!


----------



## emolover (Apr 13, 2011)

How to make your Guhong and Linyung amazing.

Step 1) Take both your Guhong and Linyung fully apart including the core.

Step 2) Put the cores back together again while lubing the screws, springs and washers with shock oil not lubix.

Step 3) Assemble your Linyung core and Guhong pieces together.

Step 4) Assemble your Guhong core and Linyung pieces together.

Step 5) Take out an edge on both new cubes and put a small amount of shock oil on the areas its needed.

Congratulations

You have two new and amazing cubes called the Guyung and the Lihong. These are amazing cubes that are super fast, dont pop, and can corner cut very well. If you get tired of one of the cubes you will always have the other one that feels completely different but is still equally as good as the other.

This might be what he did to the cube.

P.S. If you want save money buy shock oil 20000-50000 wt. Lubix lubes 10 cubes for $10. Shock oil lubes 200+ for $4. I dont know about you but I would stick with shock oil.


----------



## PowerCuber (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys I added a video.


----------



## JyH (May 9, 2011)

"Trustable"
lol


----------



## emolover (May 10, 2011)

Great job not telling use how the hell the pieces are modded. If the guy doesnt have his own account on speedsolving or youtube then he is not "trustable". I bet I know what you did to the cube. 48 point mod, rounding the corner anchors and stalks, lubing it with lubix(fail), and sanding down some of the core so the anchors on the edges dont scrape against the core.


----------



## dabest2500 (May 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> Great job not telling use how the hell the pieces are modded. If the guy doesnt have his own account on speedsolving or youtube then he is not "trustable". I bet I know what you did to the cube. 48 point mod, rounding the corner anchors and stalks, lubing it with lubix(fail), and sanding down some of the core so the anchors on the edges dont scrape against the core.


 
What's wrong with Lubix?


----------



## emolover (May 10, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> What's wrong with Lubix?


 Lubix...........................................................Shock oil
10$ for something that lubes 16 cubes vs. 3$ for something that lubes 100+ cubes

They are the exact same thing. Lubix just has the lubix brand name on it. The only thing about lubix that is better then shock oil is the really nice applicator.


----------



## dabest2500 (May 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> Lubix...........................................................Shock oil
> 10$ for something that lubes 16 cubes vs. 3$ for something that lubes 100+ cubes
> 
> They are the exact same thing. Lubix just has the lubix brand name on it. The only thing about lubix that is better then shock oil is the really nice applicator.


 
Lubix is expensive, but I thought your post meant that Lubix was crap.


----------



## emolover (May 10, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Lubix is expensive, but *I thought your post meant that Lubix was crap*.


 
Sorry.


----------



## PowerCuber (May 11, 2011)

He does use shock oil, If you think he isn't trustable then buy it with paypal and you can just file a dispute if you have problems (You won't)
Those aren't the mods, not even close.


----------



## lingyuncuber (May 11, 2011)

Um hello, I am the creator of these Santos cubes. I would like to say that I consider myself a trustable person, and I do have an account on this website, although not on youtube. This weekend I will try to make a more in depth video for the mods on my cubes for you all to see. Sadly, because of my schedule, I do not plan to put these cubes up for sale for at least another month. If anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask me here.


----------



## emolover (May 11, 2011)

lingyuncuber said:


> If anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask me here.


 
What are the mod that make it so special.


----------



## lingyuncuber (May 11, 2011)

I'll make a video soon going over exactly what I do, but the main components include Implementing the idea of the guhong with the lingyun, a core change, and lubing (yes with a substance similar, but not exactly the same as, lubix).


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

Speaking of modifications, Yu Nakajima and Takafumi had an idea of making this modification or hybrid cube.


----------



## Pazuzu (May 11, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Speaking of modifications, Yu Nakajima and Takafumi had an idea of making this modification or hybrid cube.


 


Pazuzu said:


> I took the torpedo bits out and put them in my LingYun.



first thing I thought of when I saw those edge bits was would they fit in the lingyun


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

You put this thing inside of that thing,
so they combine and make something new.


lol cool story bro?


----------



## timeless (May 11, 2011)

try this hybrid if u have a guhong too




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5St64NpfoWQ&feature=feedu


----------



## Hershey (May 11, 2011)

timeless said:


> try this hybrid if u have a guhong too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Um... I already posted this!
Grrrr!!!!
See:


Hershey said:


> Speaking of modifications, Yu Nakajima and Takafumi had an idea of making this modification or hybrid cube.


----------



## dabest2500 (May 11, 2011)

They should sell those torpedo things separately too.


----------



## radmin (May 11, 2011)

My Lunhui locks bit. When I take the torpedoes out it doesn't lock but it pops.

I tried to put the torpedos in my lingyun and they don't fit.


----------



## radmin (May 11, 2011)

My Lunhui locks bit. When I take the torpedoes out it doesn't lock but it pops.

I tried to put the torpedos in my lingyun and they don't fit.


----------



## dabest2500 (May 11, 2011)

radmin said:


> My Lunhui locks bit. When I take the torpedoes out it doesn't lock but it pops.
> 
> I tried to put the torpedos in my lingyun and they don't fit.


 
I want to put them in my GuHong.
As your LunHui doesn't pop, maybe you can set it on looser tensions to reduce lock ups?


----------



## lingyuncuber (May 15, 2011)

hey guys, I just finished a video of my santos cube. Right now, I am having a few uploading problems. I will upload the vid as soon as I can.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

emolover said:


> Lubix...........................................................Shock oil
> 10$ for something that lubes 16 cubes vs. 3$ for something that lubes 100+ cubes
> 
> They are the exact same thing. Lubix just has the lubix brand name on it. The only thing about lubix that is better then shock oil is the really nice applicator.


 
haha have you ever looked into lubix it is Polydimethylsiloxane where shock oil isnt. Also just so you know lubix isnt repackaged shock oil I PROMISE!


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> haha have you ever looked into lubix it is Polydimethylsiloxane where shock oil isnt. Also just so you know lubix isnt repackaged shock oil I PROMISE!


 
Still doesn't mean you should buy Lubix. Pay 10$ for over hyped and overly expensive lube? I think not. They are both silicon based so it doesn't make a huge difference between them. When I use my shock oil, the cube gets really fast. If lubix is faster then it would be too fast. 3x3 avg 18.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> Still doesn't mean you should buy Lubix. Pay 10$ for over hyped and overly expensive lube? I think not. They are both silicon based so it doesn't make a huge difference between them. When I use my shock oil, the cube gets really fast. If lubix is faster then it would be too fast. 3x3 avg 18.


 
its not over hyped and not over priced! and maru lube and lubix are both silicone based and are they the same i think not!


----------



## cycle (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> If lubix is faster then it would be too fast. .


 
no such thing as too fast...zemdegs anyone?


----------



## Cool Frog (May 16, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> its not over hyped and not over priced! and maru lube and lubix are both silicone based and are they the same i think not!


 
But, maru is soo fast and awesome and not overpriced.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> its not over hyped and not over priced! and maru lube and lubix are both silicone based and are they the same i think not!



I dont have a conventional job like you do, I have to acquire money though other means and I dont use every single cent on cubing. I suspect you to have a job because you look old enough and you look like you would be a bag boy at a walmart or target. My parents dont just give me money either and it is too risky to steal from them. With not having much to spend I am not going to spend it on expensive things(generally). 



cycle said:


> no such thing as too fast...zemdegs anyone?


 
Dont even pull that crap with me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 16, 2011)

You shouldn't not steal only because you might get caught. That's a horrible reason. How can you go and say those outlandish things about him (looks like a bag boy)? You should be a bit more respectful.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> You shouldn't not steal only because you might get caught. That's a horrible reason. How can you go and say those outlandish things about him (looks like a bag boy)? You should be a bit more respectful.


 
I dont steal(usually), and I'm just saying what I think.


----------

